# Kein Hintergrundbild bei einem anderen Domänen-PC



## mtk-flo (17. November 2008)

Hallo,



ich habe eine Windows SBS 2003.



Die meisten Benutzer in meine Domäne haben ein eigenes Hintergrundbild für ihr Profil.

Wenn sich ein Benutzer nun aber an einem anderen Rechner anmeldet, bekommt er sein Hintergrundbild aber nicht angezeigt. Stattdessen wird nur ein blauer Hintergrund angezeigt.

Wie/Wo kann ich es einstellen, dass jeder Benutzer seinen Hintergrund bekommt, egal wo er sich anmeldet.

Die Hintergrundbilder liegen alle auf dem Server und sind somit von jedem Rechner aus verfügbar.



Gruß,

mtk-flo


----------



## cMoStWanteD (17. November 2008)

Du hast wohl keine Servergespeicherten Benutzerprofile oder?
Kann es sein das die Leute auch Ihre Favoriten nicht angezeigt bekommen?
Wo genau du das aber einstellen kannst (mit den Servergespeicherten Benutzerprofilen) kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen. 
Aber kannst ja mal danach suchen.


----------



## mtk-flo (9. Februar 2009)

Hatte mein Beitrag ganz vergessen :/
Zum Glück bin ich per zufall (Googlesuche) wieder drauf gestoßen =)

Das Problem besteht immer noch 
Meine Benutzerprofile sind serverseitig gespeichert, aber trotzdem bekomm ich bei einem anderen Domainen-PC nicht mein Hintergrund angezeigt.

Die Favoriten sind jedoch wie gewohnt da...

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## mtk-flo (19. Februar 2009)

Wieso wurde mein Post verschoben ?
Was hat mein Problem mit Hosting & Webservern zutun ?

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## mtk-flo (23. März 2009)

Kann mir keiner Helfen?!
Ich finde leider nichts passendes im Internet / Google :/


----------

